# Oscars with holes in their head



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Just saw an Oscar at wal-mart with a hole in his forehead. I don't think I'd ever buy fish from wal-mart, though he was in with plenty of others that seemed fine. I saw some past posts referring to it, but none saying what causes it. Is it contagious to other fish?, P's? What is it, how do they get it?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's some links that might answer your question:
- www.aquariumfish.net
- www.petlibrary.com

I've never kept oscars, and don't know a thing about HITH-disease, so that's why I give this links... :smile:


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

HITH is a disease caused by poor water quality, for some reasons Oscars are more susceptible to HITH. HITH can be cured but there might still be scarring after it's cured.
I wouldn't get the Oscars there at Wal-Mart, and why did you ask if it would be contagious to Ps? Planning on keeping them together? I wouldn't mix oscars with Piranhas.
Wal-Mart is not the best place to get your fish I guess.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i have to disagree with the walmart fish both my african cichlids and my 3" oscar are fine as far as the hole in the head there are a few reasons for it for one the water second if they are fed some feeders this can also cause this for example goldfish and or minnows.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I didn't know walmart sold fish, interesting.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

mostly the supercenters







i dont buy often but hell when they first get in thats when i go b4 they get all messed up from fights and or water quality.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

> i have to disagree with the walmart fish both my african cichlids and my 3" oscar are fine


Well, there are exceptions.. yours and Liliths Oscars were both healthy and bought from Walmart... not so long ago, there was an internet petition going on , trying to end Walsmart from selling fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

internet petition have gone for every pet store in the usa..petsmart,petco,wal-mart and so many i cant list..people make petitions for any reason.. some of the public have crazy ideas.water dirty, sick fish,or dying fish and they call fish and game..some fish get sick ..what can you do..stress from shipping,water qualities,new surrounding...happens in all store maybe some more then other..but it happens..all you can do is talk to sales person find all info possible about the fish ...i worked in a highly respected aquarium store in s.f and people would get upset for the smallest of things.....all you can do is pay attention to the fish your interested in..pay attention how is it acting?ask if its eating and if you can see it be feed?how long have they had the fish in ?any fish scatching or spots that shouldn't belong...look for a few minutes at the fish before purchasing...


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

My point was not to offend anyone.. but just trying to give my two cents.. most chain fish stores do not care about the fish they are selling. If the fish are stressed during shipping, theres nothing someone can do, but if the fish are stressed by the tank they are in, then there is something the employees can do.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah wal-mart is really on top of the their fish dept, my favorite is how they have pacu's having a max size of 10"


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I got my oscar at walmart too, he is super agressive and has No hole! But I agree I didn't expect him to live, he is the only wal mart fish I have that lived... But Wal-Mart is excellent for Aquariums.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i agree any store can sell crappy fish knock on wood mine are doing great 55 gallon with a 3"tiger oscar and two african cichlids fixin to b a 29 gallon for the africans also a pleco in the 55 also a 10 gallon for my feeders with another pleco and a cory cat all walmart fish







but i agree some of there fish are in just plain bad shape


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

every walmart in canada here sells fish in there pet deparetments. there tanks are never clean.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I think our walmart sells fish.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I didn't know walmart sold fish, interesting.


 No Walmarts do around here in Canada atleast my area anyways, they did when they first started being introduced to this country but not for very long... as there was no sales on that part for them, especially the poor conditions they were left in...


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

I have found sucess treating with Metronidazole in conjunction with Stress Gard by Sea Chem. this has to be done early in the course of the problem. I also make numerous water changes during treatment. bad water quality seems to be the culprit as it is in most problems.


----------



## LizKnockedIt (Apr 1, 2003)

HA! I know. ' Pacus reach the maximum size of 10 inches, and can be kept in a ten gallon tank. ' My ass! My dad bought these fish.. I go online to find out more, and it says two feet! Geez. I thought we were going to find out they were Piranha next.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

That fish is suffering from HLLE. Head and Laterial line erosion, or more cammonly called Hole in the head diease. If you look closer at that fish, it probably has a very pale laterail line too. In Aquarium fish mag, they had a very nice article about it in the march (i think) 03 edition. There are many different speculations on how fish get that disease, but the article basically said that is is from poor water quality just like many other diseases. The only freshwater fish that can get the disease are New World Chiclids. The article said that the best way to treat this disease is to move it to a hospital tank with heavy carbon filtration. Hope this helps


----------

